# Backlapping and bringin the engine up to TDC



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

When you guys are backlapping, are you bringing the engine up to TDC? I noticed today that when I lay the machine back to check HOC and sharpness, the combustion chamber accumulated excessive IMO engine oil. Could this be because the piston was in BDC?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I've never had any problems when leaning my reels back. What brand of reel are you working with?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Tru Cut C27

Backlapped and cut on wednesday, zero issues
laid the machine back today to check the cut across the face
Everything cut clean
moved it upright after maybe 2 minutes
Tried to pull the cord to start and the engine feels hydrolocked
Pulled the spark plug and its oil fouled
Yanked the cord a few times to get the oil to expel itself
Did the best I could to clean it out
Put the spark plug back in and now pulling the cord its clean
5-7 pulls no start
hit it with a touch of starting fluid and it fires up and runs for 2-3 seconds and dies

wondering if the oil has gotten up into the carb and somehow clogged something.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> wondering if the oil has gotten up into the carb and somehow clogged something.


That would be my guess but this never happened on my H20. What engine does your TC have?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

GX160, Its ~1 year old


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Pulled the carb and it was full of oil(not 100% sure how it got there) Cleaned it out with carb cleaner and slapped it all back together. Fired up on the first pull. Now on to the dual roller/brush/10 blade mod.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I use to have the same issue when I had my TruCut C-25. If I left it tilted back for too long, oil would get into the combustion chamber and it would blow smoke for a few minutes. Try putting something down for the handle bars to rest on so it's not tilted as far back and see if that helps or tilt it back up every so often while you are working on it.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for posting this. I'll have to remember to put something down next time I put the mower on its back.


----------



## CMOG Dibbler (Jul 10, 2017)

This happens to me as well when i backlap my California Trimmer (Legacy Mower) its a Honda GX200 engine and when i tilt it back the carburetor is facing down which is likely the problem?. Its much harder to start after this and smokes for a few minutes but after that its back to running smooth. So i've just kind of never worried about it.

Next time i backlap i'm going to try and drain the oil first to see if that helps - i also like MQ's idea of maybe not tilting it back as far but not sure how i would rig something to keep it steady while backlapping.


----------

